# Advice needed - Upgrade Older tandem



## gbschafer (Jun 20, 2018)

I have an older Santana Habanero full suspension tandem. All the riding we do is technical/trail riding. Currently the bike has a triple front chainring setup and lacks gear as low as I would like. I am considering changing from the triple to a 1 or 2 X 10/11. I am looking for advice and comments as to your recommendations. Thanks


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

What cranks do you have currently? Are you looking to replace those as well?
How many teeth is the smallest chainring in front?
How many teeth is the largest cog in back?
How many gears currently in back?


----------



## gbschafer (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi. Thanks for the reply. The cranks are Shimano
tandem cranks. Front triple range is 58-32. Rear 9 cog cassette is 32-13. Yes, I am willing to replace all the cranks.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Could switch to 10 or 11sp in the back and take advantage of the newer/larger range cassettes. Avoid the $ impact of new cranks and BBs, cheaper for a new rear shifter, cassette, and mech if you need it. Depends on how much lower you need your gearing. Shimano's XT 11sp cassettes start at 11-40 and go up from there. That's a big jump from 11-32.


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry, old thread, recently read...

I found a donor bike with the same bolt count and BCD as my tandem on CL. Paid 20 bucks for a hashed out 1992 something or other, took the front chainrings at 48-36-24 and put them on the tandem.

Total cost:$20 and my time.

Still have some extra parts left over in case another opportunity comes up.

Good Luck with your project.


----------

